# Strava addicts anonymous?



## Rhymenocerus

I started a few months ago and now I think I have a problem.


----------



## Dr_John

Have you joined the RBR club?


----------



## Rhymenocerus

Dr_John said:


> Have you joined the RBR club?


No, I didnt know there was one, link?

Edit: Joined


----------



## Tort

Know what you mean. I have had a problem for some time now and find every time I know I am in a segment I push harder. It is a great motivator.


----------



## tober1

Definitely! 
Started a couple weeks ago and love it. I swear some of the top riders are in cars


----------



## Rhymenocerus

tober1 said:


> Definitely!
> Started a couple weeks ago and love it. I swear some of the top riders are in cars


Ive been hunting local KOMs for a while now, been snatching them up by doing interval work on them, but then I look at the pro's that held the records before me... usually its in the middle of a 80 mile ride with 10k of climbing. Another league. I know ill never be to their caliber, but its motivating to try to inch closer and closer each run.


----------



## ratpick

I'm Ratpick, and I'm a Stravaholic.

On Saturday I was preriding a route for a big (50 mi/12K') annual Solstice ride and my Garmin ran out of juice just before the final 2,000' climb.

Knowing it wouldn't be captured and that there would be no Strava glory, I decided to skip it and bail even though I felt strong enough to do the climb well.

The thought of completing it and not knowing if it was a PR or top 10 actually stopped me riding!

Yep - addicted.


----------



## ziscwg

Tort said:


> Know what you mean. I have had a problem for some time now and find every time I know I am in a segment I push harder. It is a great motivator.


This isn't a problem it's a training tool. I think if you push a segment on a rest day and make that rest day more training, you could have an issue. But really, you'd have to do that all the time.


----------



## ziscwg

ratpick said:


> I'm Ratpick, and I'm a Stravaholic.
> 
> On Saturday I was preriding a route for a big (50 mi/12K') annual Solstice ride and my Garmin ran out of juice just before the final 2,000' climb.
> 
> Knowing it wouldn't be captured and that there would be no Strava glory, I decided to skip it and bail even though I felt strong enough to do the climb well.
> 
> *The thought of completing it and not knowing if it was a PR or top 10 actually stopped me riding!
> *
> Yep - addicted.



You need to leave your Garmin at home for a month and just ride hard by "feel." Oh, and enjoy the ride too.


----------



## ziscwg

tober1 said:


> Definitely!
> Started a couple weeks ago and love it. I swear some of the top riders are in cars


It's possible. I look for cadence and HR. Smart phones aren't going to have this either. 

Keep in mind there are some real alien riders out there. They must be aliens because no human could ride up that segment at that speed.


----------



## Rhymenocerus

ziscwg said:


> It's possible. I look for cadence and HR. Smart phones aren't going to have this either.
> 
> Keep in mind there are some real alien riders out there. They must be aliens because no human could ride up that segment at that speed.


They are also known as professionals.


----------



## jct78

ziscwg said:


> It's possible. I look for cadence and HR. Smart phones aren't going to have this either.


i think strava now supports ANT+ on smartphones...at least my iphone does now.


----------



## ratpick

ziscwg said:


> You need to leave your Garmin at home for a month and just ride hard by "feel." Oh, and enjoy the ride too.


No I don't 

I just bought a spare Garmin


----------



## zender

jct78 said:


> i think strava now supports ANT+ on smartphones...at least my iphone does now.


You still need a (1) hardware adapter for the phone for this and (2) paid Strava subscription for this functionality, right? I mean an iPHONE4 can't decode the ANT+ signal out of the box, correct?


----------



## EWT

zender said:


> You still need a (1) hardware adapter for the phone for this and (2) paid Strava subscription for this functionality, right? I mean an iPHONE4 can't decode the ANT+ signal out of the box, correct?


.

You don't need either. You can add a speed/cadence sensor that will require an ANT+ adapter to function with the iPhone, but you can just use the built in GPS as well. Even if you have the speed/cadence sensor, I think Strava uses the GPS data. No subscription is required in either case.


----------



## zender

I probably wasn't clear. I have an iphone4 and already use Strava to record rides, look at segments, follow other riders exploits and all that. I also have a Powertap and the HRM that goes with it, both ANT+ I use the stock yellow powertap head unit. But, to have Strava record the ANT+ signals from the powertap and the HRM, requires an adaptor, right?


----------



## EWT

You do need an ANT+ adapter then. Wahoo Fitness makes a dongle you can plug into the 30 pin connector, or they also sell a mount/.case that has the adapter built in. I've never used any ANT+ stuff with the Strava app (I use the Wahoo Fitness app which will upload directly to Strava), but it looks like it has the capability.


----------



## jct78

i was wrong about the ANT+ fellas. sorry.


----------



## ratpick

ziscwg said:


> You need to leave your Garmin at home for a month and just ride hard by "feel." Oh, and enjoy the ride too.


BTW, if you're not into Strava, would you mind deleting this ride? I'd kinda like that KOM.

Thanks


----------



## pliebenberg

*Not yet, but...*

...Strava is a pretty neat application! I only tried it because I'm using my iPhone for its GPS capabilities and Strava is the best GPS app I've tried so far. I've pretty much stopped using my Garmin altogether.

How come I don't see the Strava DH KOM and related lawsuit banter like I do over on MTBR?

Am I looking in the wrong places???


----------



## ukbloke

There were a couple of threads on that over in General Discussion.


----------



## Rhymenocerus

pliebenberg said:


> ...Strava is a pretty neat application! I only tried it because I'm using my iPhone for its GPS capabilities and Strava is the best GPS app I've tried so far. I've pretty much stopped using my Garmin altogether.
> 
> How come I don't see the Strava DH KOM and related lawsuit banter like I do over on MTBR?
> 
> Am I looking in the wrong places???


I will sue if any more lawsuit threads are made. Id be so lost without strava.


----------



## 768Q

My name is Keith and I am a Strava Addict! LOL I ride 12-15 miles a night around Windsor - Healdsburg and besting the segments is a great motivator. As said above while I am still a newb on a Diamondback Hybrid I am thinking some of these guys are in cars or on motorcycles, LOL


----------



## MCubed

Strava is the crack of bike apps!


----------



## pliebenberg

*Bike Forum Disease*

Putting together this post simply to get up to the magic "number ten". I have found that lurking in bike forums is as addicting as using Strava. I'm not sure which is more harmful; what's the consensus?

_"To be able to post links or images your post count must be 10 or greater. You currently have 4 posts. Please remove links from your message, then you will be able to submit your post"_


----------



## savagemann

> I have found that lurking in bike forums is as addicting as using Strava. I'm not sure which is more harmful; what's the consensus?


That's depends on how much time you spend in the lounge.


----------



## Cyclin Dan

I did a big climb last Saturday...we're talking 5,500 foot climb. A guy passed me in a dead sprint, with an Acura MDX driving right next to him. About 200 yards up the road, I saw him grab the mirror of the MDX. Further up the hill, a friend of mine saw him pass still holding on to the mirror, and pedaling at about a 100 cadence, in a gear so easy he was obviously just doing it to show cadence on his Garmin. 

When I got home I uploaded my ride to Strava and a new KOM had been set that morning...and judging by the picture it was that guy. Tall guy on a white Cannondale. The ride data looked good to...he had a consistent cadence and a high max and average heart rate...due to his periodic sprints when he'd let go of the car. I have to think this stuff happens a lot. Takes a lot of the fun it of it for me...I really only trust the times of people I know.


----------



## Dr_John

Pretty pathetic. Report the jacka$$'s ride.


----------



## Rhymenocerus

Cyclin Dan said:


> I did a big climb last Saturday...we're talking 5,500 foot climb. A guy passed me in a dead sprint, with an Acura MDX driving right next to him. About 200 yards up the road, I saw him grab the mirror of the MDX. Further up the hill, a friend of mine saw him pass still holding on to the mirror, and pedaling at about a 100 cadence, in a gear so easy he was obviously just doing it to show cadence on his Garmin.
> 
> When I got home I uploaded my ride to Strava and a new KOM had been set that morning...and judging by the picture it was that guy. Tall guy on a white Cannondale. The ride data looked good to...he had a consistent cadence and a high max and average heart rate...due to his periodic sprints when he'd let go of the car. I have to think this stuff happens a lot. Takes a lot of the fun it of it for me...I really only trust the times of people I know.


That is pretty sad. All that effort just to cheat on a cycling website. Its not making you any faster in real life, just posting inflated numbers for a fragile ego. There will always be someone faster.

Post up the segment, publicly shame him!


----------



## Cyclin Dan

Rhymenocerus said:


> Post up the segment, publicly shame him!


That isn't a bad idea. I'm currently browsing the forum via Tapatalk, but when I get to a PC and have a chance, if I remember I definitely will.

I am also going to "Flag" the ride.


----------



## Dr_John

> Post up the segment, publicly shame him!


 Well, and that too. 

I've come across KOMs of hill climbs where the guy's heart-rate was 55 bpm. Of course I figured he must have forgotten to turn off his Garmin and drove up the hill with his bike in the car. But then, why post it?


----------



## zender

That's pretty sad. I'm most convinced it's a legit effort when there is HR and recorded power to match the effort, otherwise it's suspect.

Of course, people could just hack the file and change all the values and then upload that and I'd never know it.

Other than doing it as a joke to pull on your buddies, I don't see the purpose. It's not like you're going to use the KOM to get sponsorship since that'll fall apart at your first race when you can't deliver the watts.


----------



## Rhymenocerus

zender said:


> That's pretty sad. I'm most convinced it's a legit effort when there is HR and recorded power to match the effort, otherwise it's suspect.
> 
> Of course, people could just hack the file and change all the values and then upload that and I'd never know it.
> 
> Other than doing it as a joke to pull on your buddies, I don't see the purpose. It's not like you're going to use the KOM to get sponsorship since that'll fall apart at your first race when you can't deliver the watts.


Exactly, no cash prizes and if you cant back up the effort, you just look like a fool. You are only cheating yourself.


----------



## katzu777

Thanks for this thread... I just discovered Strava app and I'm stoked to try it out tomorrow!


----------



## SMK-SLC

*What Hil?*



Cyclin Dan said:


> I did a big climb last Saturday...we're talking 5,500 foot climb. A guy passed me in a dead sprint, with an Acura MDX driving right next to him. About 200 yards up the road, I saw him grab the mirror of the MDX. Further up the hill, a friend of mine saw him pass still holding on to the mirror, and pedaling at about a 100 cadence, in a gear so easy he was obviously just doing it to show cadence on his Garmin.
> 
> When I got home I uploaded my ride to Strava and a new KOM had been set that morning...and judging by the picture it was that guy. Tall guy on a white Cannondale. The ride data looked good to...he had a consistent cadence and a high max and average heart rate...due to his periodic sprints when he'd let go of the car. I have to think this stuff happens a lot. Takes a lot of the fun it of it for me...I really only trust the times of people I know.


Hey Dan, I'm in SLC as well. What hill were you climbing? 

I once watched a guy hanging onto the side of an SUV coming down out of Little Cottonwood canyon It was on the flat by the cut off to La Caille. I don't recall that it was an MDX; I think it was a dark chevy. I figured he was looking to kill someone's KOM as well. 

I just figure I'll do my best and race my own times because there will always be someone better or someone cheating to get the KOM. And yes, I am addicted. Had to get a Garmin because my iPhone would die on long rides and I hated losing the miles and altitude.


----------



## gb155

I can't help myself on strava when commuting 

It's made me a fitter and better rider tho


----------



## cntryislandboy

i just started using this app, got to rides logged now. i don't race, i just ride for fitness and fun, and defiantly think this app will help with that. it's nice to seee where you stand against other riders in your area or just to see your own personal times get better as time goes on. i think i'm going to like this app better than mapmyride


----------



## ziscwg

ratpick said:


> BTW, if you're not into Strava, would you mind deleting this ride? I'd kinda like that KOM.
> 
> Thanks


I use Strava, but not addicted to it. So.....................

As for that KOM,
In that S turn right in the middle, I did a bit of a drift off the trail to a near stop. So, there is a window for you to beat it.


----------



## ziscwg

Dr_John said:


> Well, and that too.
> 
> I've come across KOMs of hill climbs where the guy's heart-rate was 55 bpm. Of course I figured he must have forgotten to turn off his Garmin and drove up the hill with his bike in the car. But then, why post it?


My Garmin HR strap has wigged out a few times and didn't show anything above 70 bpm. So, it could be that.


----------

